# Pennies on the Dollar Sale at Outlet Bait & Tackle!



## Overstockbait (Jun 5, 2014)

At Outlet Bait & Tackle, we're refreshing our inventory and need to move 30% of our stock, so we're having the the *WIDEST and DEEPEST* sale we've ever had . . . bar none. 

We just did our monthly inventory update and found that with all of the truckloads and shipments we've had lately, we are over our optimal inventory levels by at least 30%. So, you get to help us trim that down by accepting what we are calling "Pennies on the Dollar" deals.

1.) *SALE PRICES AS MARKED* - NO COUPON CODES NEEDED
2.) *LIMITS HAVE BEEN INCREASED OR REMOVED* ON MOST SALE ITEMS - WHOLESALERS AND STORES *WILL BE BUYING IN BIGGER QUANTITIES*, WHICH IS PERMITTED FOR THIS SALE

This sale will run *until inventory levels get back to normal* on a PRODUCT by PRODUCT basis - so items will drop off the sale as they reach optimal levels for THAT SKU, but right now there are *1,000s of SKUS listed ON THE SALE. Hurry, as that will change quickly!*

Check us out today at www.overstockbait.com.


----------

